# Poultry orders



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, chicks are hard to find and sold out everywhere on this side of the country. I had to order them from Iowa and still a 2 month waiting list.
Taking the cues I'm seeing, I have ordered a self perpetuating heritage breed that was considered the very finest multipurpose chicken in the 1800's, plus 4 semi-commercial pullets for summer eggs.

I also have production/guard geese coming from another hatchery with a couple production ducks.

If you wish to know the breeds... I'm going to make it a game of clue lol. Little hints...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

1800s... Wyandottes or true Rhode Island Reds?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting. I guess people have taken another step from gardens.

Delaware? RIR?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bigger, with fluffy feet lol


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Brahma?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Doing ding ding lol

The other 4 chicks lay lots eggs. Common little birds in a different color. 

Camouflage ducks 
Graceful geese


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Khaki Campbell on the ducks. Golden Buff on the commercial chickens.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ducks are right

Chicks are a pure breed that are often used in confinement egg factories and Campbell's soup.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

White Rocks? White Leghorn? Buff Orpington?

African geese?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ooh so close
I'll give you the leghorns, they are brown though. We have a lot of hawks.
Geese are from the same species of swan goose, just smaller. Often herded to weed rice plantings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Toulouse geese?


----------

